# Gold vs Silver



## Woodman1 (Sep 11, 2005)

What is the difference between the Weber 22" Gold Vs Silver kettles? Besides $70 I mean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

One's made of gold, the other, silver....


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

They also have better quality charcoal baskets,the wiry thick kind not stamped sheet metal.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 11, 2005)

So, if I have a pit already, there is really no need to go gold? I really just want to grill on it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 11, 2005)

Woody, get the one with the ash catcher...worth more $$ in my book too!

_*--Moving to the grilling section--*_


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah the one touch ash cleaner works till it stops working,then it's hell trying to rip it apart and install a new 3 sweep ash thingy,you'll need plenty of bandages and polysporin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the one made out of gold myself...


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Let's see,the first set lasted 3 years,then i ordered a replcement,they bent and cracked so i installed #%$%^$^&**%$^in the new set and they went bent after a year.
They do work though,quite nicely.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

The removable ash catcher is worth every penny.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll add my voice to the choir....get the gold, for the reasons stated.


----------

